# hole in tuff torq 57k cover



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have a Simplicity Broadmoor with a tuff torq 57k transaxle that looks like someone hit something and put a hole in cover..it still drives forward and reverse,it was shut down shortly after oil was seen on ground...my question is will a cover off a k64 fit on the 57 k and is it worth taking the chances that the 57k is going to be ok after running a short time with very little oil ? and if not is the whole k64 interchangeable ,,,bolt pattern,linkage,etc ? thank you,Don


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure if they interchange.
Most model designations had internal differences,such as shaft diameter,clearances,etc.,and were parts-specific.
Chances are,you'll find the pieces of the cover,inside.

A new top section is still available at Jack's small engines.
P/n 1724951SM,....$226
The lower section is no longer available.
There are no references available for a K64 assembly.


----------



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

*tuff torq interchange*

first of all ..thank you for a speedy reply...you're probably right on the pieces guess I'll hold off till I find a cover..I have a k64 on another mower but hate to take it off ...I too am a vet,got out in 68..retired and monkey with mowers to keep myself out of trouble...love your philosophy...than you again...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank YOU,for your service,and welcome to the forum!


----------

